# Bisping sig request



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats right, ive corssed over to the dark side and now i want a sig to go with it 
and my photoshop is broken so cant make one myself 


The Request:

A michael Bisping sig please


Pics:







no particular position just do what you think is best, and you dont have to use those pictures if you find any you liek feel free to use them


Title: Michael Bisping


Sub-Text: "The Count"


More Sub-Text: Eric2004bc


Colors: anything you think will look good


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im gonna give this one a go later today 4 sure, Ive got an idea for a Bispling sig for a while that Ive never done,


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers bro, look foward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn thats a nice sig, think i'll use it for now and give everyone else a chance to come up with something
cheers bro, i'll send some rep yourway


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Heres my try


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

even though toxic made u a killer sig i just made a quickie for fun 












edit also i had a premade one from awhile back


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

scottysullivan said:


> Heres my try


i like that one bro, looks good, but ima have to go with one of stephs, but ill send you sum rep for a good sig


Steph05050 said:


> even though toxic made u a killer sig i just made a quickie for fun
> 
> edit also i had a premade one from awhile back


if you can put eric2004bc on taht one i'll use it :thumb02:

all of these sigs are great guys


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hows this
i can change it up if u want


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

thats wiked, cheers steph


----------

